# Migrating factory reverse camera to aftermarket headunit Cruze JH 2016 Series 2



## sharkie0123 (Jul 20, 2021)

Hi,

I have been researching for a while but cannot find the information on the harness that handles the reverse camera in the mylink headunit with gps,
Im wondering if anyone knows which wire handles the reverse camera so i can migrate it?
The image below is what i believe to be the one that handles it just dont know which cord runs it


----------



## Jnxd1 (Jul 11, 2021)

sharkie0123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been researching for a while but cannot find the information on the harness that handles the reverse camera in the mylink headunit with gps,
> Im wondering if anyone knows which wire handles the reverse camera so i can migrate it?
> ...


I found this on another forum. Use at your own risk.

Rearview Camera Video Gray/Yellow - White/Blue +,- Radio, gray 20 pin plug, pins 15 - 14 or Human Machine Interface Module behind glove box, gray 12 pin plug, pins 5 - 6









2016 Chevy Cruze Limited Sedan Stereo Wiring Diagram







www.the12volt.com


----------

